# spot algae on grass plant...



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so i have spot algae on my large grass plant and am wondering how to get it off..at first my pleco's used to enjoying in the help to get it off but they've since stopped and am now wondering what to do about it..

any tips tricks...also how to control and minimaize its growth..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

More information is needed such as:
Aquarium size?
Lighting - type, wattage, duration?
Are you adding fertilizer to the aquarium?
Co2 - pressurized, diy or none?
Excel?
What kind of fish and their numbers that you have in the aquarium?
What kind of aquarium plants?
Any water test results?
There are probably more questions to be asked but this is a good start. 

This may help to identifiy and address the algae problem. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> so i have spot algae on my large grass plant and am wondering how to get it off..at first my pleco's used to enjoying in the help to get it off but they've since stopped and am now wondering what to do about it..
> 
> any tips tricks...also how to control and minimaize its growth..


Siamese Algae Eaters.. They are busy busy plant vacuums..


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Calmer said:


> More information is needed such as:
> Aquarium size?
> Lighting - type, wattage, duration?
> Are you adding fertilizer to the aquarium?
> ...


Well lets see based on the site i have green spot algae..and its really only on the one plant altho it is one of my oldest.
My tank is 75g and am using t5ho 4 bulbs. 3 6700k and one blue actnic on for 10 hours i believe.

I have no ferts other than some substrate sticks and flourish mixed with my reg gravel.
No CO2 was using excel but recently ran out..am thinking of gettting more but thats stuff expensive. altho it did last a while.

Um my tank is definately not overcrowded but ill run ya a list.
1 angel, 2 plecos, a gbr, 5 kribensis 7 serpae tetra and 2 baby cllown loaches. ( i know kind of a mismatch the the situation works.

And as far as plants im not too sure on some of them but here we go:
corkscrew val
moneywort
sword plant (cant remember which kind)
Crypt
hornwort
long grassy looking plant
and a bushy plant with green leaves on top and red undernreath.

no water test...altho i do have a basic test kit.. 
I routinely keep up with my WC once per week and i do my filter maintenance. I normally just use tap water which is very hard altho about once or twice a month i change out 15 gallons with RO water.

thanks in advance. Like i said before the only real algae is on the plant and al ittle bit on the glass altho thart my magnet takes care of.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Im sure its my extreme lighting with no co2 that is the culprit but hopefully i can still bring everything into balance. I love my new liht system. before my tank was so dark and never really gave off its glory. (i had a single t8 combined with caked on hard water stains on glass)


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

shrtmann said:


> Im sure its my extreme lighting with no co2 that is the culprit but hopefully i can still bring everything into balance. I love my new liht system. before my tank was so dark and never really gave off its glory. (i had a single t8 combined with caked on hard water stains on glass)


i agree, that's a lot of light.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It sounds like you have a nice planted tank set up there.  
The Green Spot Algae is probably on old full grown leaf/leaves as that is what they prefer. 
As you know when you drive the lights higher then you have to up the fertilizer and carbon as the plants are running harder, faster. There has to be a balance point or then algae will take over as it can grow better in adverse conditions. When you use low lights the balance point is wider and more tolerant to errors. With extremely high light you have to be spot on with the balance of fertilizer ingredients and with co2.
You are probably best to up the carbon to the plants with excel or pressurized co2. See how that works out and if there is still a problem then you may want to look into EI dosing and adjusting the co2 to match.
When you make any changes to the aquarium it does take a while to see it in the plants as they have to adjust.
Also, what is the total wattage lighting the aquarium?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you keep this up, I'm pretty sure the algae issue will become very bad very quickly.

Here's what I would do...I would pull out the actinic and reduce photoperiod to 6 or 7 hrs a day. 

See if that helps slow things down for the next few weeks.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> If you keep this up, I'm pretty sure the algae issue will become very bad very quickly.
> 
> Here's what I would do...I would pull out the actinic and reduce photoperiod to 6 or 7 hrs a day.
> 
> See if that helps slow things down for the next few weeks.


why pull out the actinc?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Calmer said:


> It sounds like you have a nice planted tank set up there.
> The Green Spot Algae is probably on old full grown leaf/leaves as that is what they prefer.
> As you know when you drive the lights higher then you have to up the fertilizer and carbon as the plants are running harder, faster. There has to be a balance point or then algae will take over as it can grow better in adverse conditions. When you use low lights the balance point is wider and more tolerant to errors. With extremely high light you have to be spot on with the balance of fertilizer ingredients and with co2.
> You are probably best to up the carbon to the plants with excel or pressurized co2. See how that works out and if there is still a problem then you may want to look into EI dosing and adjusting the co2 to match.
> ...


ya i was gonig to go back to using excel. I didnt want to go pressurized co2 because eventually i am planning on trying saltwater. (altho probably wont be for a few years)

umm the total wattage is around 200 i believe. And as far as algae in general it isnt a problem. I have had this lighting system for about 2 or 3 months now. and have only just recently noticed it. My plec's used to go to town on the plants but not so much anymore.. The only other algaew io have is just the usual on rocks and glass.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> why pull out the actinc?


Plants supposedly don't use that wavelength.

You have 200 watts plus 35% more for T5 and whatever it would be for high output and it comes to 270w. Say 300w with the high output and we are talking conservatively at around 4 w/gal. 
http://woo.gotdns.com/Aquarium/Lighting.htm
Shorter photoperiod and take the actinic out as gucci17 said is a good idea. If there is a way to turn off two of the tubes and set them on another timer to do a noontime burst for about 4 hours may help as well.
If you want all the tubes running then I have read some people have good luck by upping their PO4 fertilizer a little and it seems to have done the trick. 
Either CO2 or PO4 as Tom says in post number 13:
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/3695-trimmed-plants-green-spot-algae.html
Also Nerite snails seem to help: http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=...aq=f&oq=Nerite+snails+GSA&fp=58658b2190507a24


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Calmer said:


> Plants supposedly don't use that wavelength.
> 
> You have 200 watts plus 35% more for T5 and whatever it would be for high output and it comes to 270w. Say 300w with the high output and we are talking conservatively at around 4 w/gal.
> http://woo.gotdns.com/Aquarium/Lighting.htm
> ...


Ya i bought the actinic not for the plants but to give the tank a slightly different look..manke the other colors pop. And i figured 3 6700k bulbs were enough. Ya i do 3 switches for my tank lights. 1 for 2 bulbs and another for the other 2 bulbs and then another which controls my blue led nightlights...I currently do only have all four going at total for 4 hours of the day..the rest its only the 6700k and the blue. but i think imay get back into the excel boosting again.

Ya i am currently looking into either nerite snails or an SAE to see how they make out. But as i dont really have too much of a problem now im not getting crazy over it. just lo0oking to combat it now before a problem could arise.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh I see, that makes sense now.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys and gals. Definately gave me some options to consider and way to deal with an algae bloom when one occurs. Ill upp pics as some as everytihng start growing in a little


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome and I am looking forward to seeing some aquarium pictures.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

shrtmann said:


> Ya i bought the actinic not for the plants but to give the tank a slightly different look..manke the other colors pop. And i figured 3 6700k bulbs were enough. Ya i do 3 switches for my tank lights. 1 for 2 bulbs and another for the other 2 bulbs and then another which controls my blue led nightlights...I currently do only have all four going at total for 4 hours of the day..the rest its only the 6700k and the blue. but i think imay get back into the excel boosting again.
> 
> Ya i am currently looking into either nerite snails or an SAE to see how they make out. But as i dont really have too much of a problem now im not getting crazy over it. just lo0oking to combat it now before a problem could arise.


My apologies shrtmann.

I didn't know you bought the actinic for a different look. If that's the case, I would only use it when you would like to showcase the tank. It's adding more light to your tank which is not very efficient for your plants to utilize. You have a lot of light for a low tek.

I personally don't see SAEs being very effective in the long run. IME they get trained to eat fish food very quickly and are pretty aggressive when feeding time comes.

Try adding some excel again, it may help your plants out-compete algae growth.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

awsome thanks for the tips gucci...i think i am going to get some excel again...my plants seem to be dying off a little since i stopped using it...theyre not lookin so luch and beautiful no more


----------

